# What to do in NYC???



## JLarg (Apr 26, 2010)

I knew that would get your attention...  Ha.  Seriously, my family (wife, 15 yr old, 10 yr old) will be at the Manhattan Club June 18-25.  We want to do the big attractions:  Yankees game, Empire State Building, Statue of Liberty, Broadway show, etc.  

But, we need info on the little things:  Flying into LaGuardia, best way to get to Manhattan Club?  Subway advice??  Workout areas around the MC??  Central Park??  Any other advice, attactions, etc that will let us get the full NYC experience (and keep the kids interested) in a week.   I know that is a lot to ask, but this has been a great forum in the past for me.  Thanks in advance for your suggestions.  
JL


----------



## denverbob (Apr 26, 2010)

You are in for a treat. It is a great place to visit and explore. As I recall, my wife and I took the train into NYC from LaGuardia, but with 4 a cab might be as cheap. The subway system in the city is amazing, efficient, and cheap. Use it whenever you can.

And be prepared to WALK! We spent 6 days in NYC over spring break a few years ago and figured we walked 60 miles (you may not need the workout center). We are fast walkers, but noticed that most New Yorkers are even faster. 

We enjoyed Central Park. It is truly a gem. We enjoyed Grand Central Station and Times Square. We did the free ferry to Staten Island (great views of Statue of Liberty) but not much to see in Staten Island. We did the S of L tour which we enjoyed. We walked through the 'ground zero' area and Wall Street, then through China Town and back up to Times Square.

We enjoyed a NY Philharmonic concert.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 26, 2010)

If cheaper than a cab (not sure which is less $ for 4), there are a variety of shuttles you can use to get right to the MC door, probably not necessary to reserve in advance because they're all there in the same area at the terminal, and competing with each other. 

Eat at Carnegie Deli, also at Katz Deli after visiting the Tenement Museum, have a canoli or 3 in Little Italy, the m&m store.  Maybe there's a TV show you all like w/live audience that you might get into.


----------



## brother coony (Apr 26, 2010)

The Manhattan Club has a great Gym on the 26 floor, I have never been able to use it as I am up walking from 9am to 7pm then walk to dinner,doing this 8 years now (owner)and still never eat at the same resturants twice, and still have not seen all there is to see in NYC,but the place I like to eat are from the Street venders, they are clean and well regerlated gotta have a Street Hot Dog hhhmmmm


----------



## wackymother (Apr 26, 2010)

With four people, it's probably cheaper to take a cab from LaGuardia rather than the shuttles. 

http://www.ny.com/transportation/airports/LGA.html

The kids might enjoy Sony Wonder Technology Lab--they have exhibits and workshops you can register for in advance.

http://www.sonywondertechlab.com/


----------



## bjones9942 (Apr 26, 2010)

Food.  I spend entire trips to NYC eating.


Christina's in Brooklyn (Polish)
Katz's deli (chopped liver sandwich)
Chinatown (dim sum)
Little Italy (minestrone and pasta)
Curry Hill (Indian)

Just did the 'eat the world' trip to NYC in March.  I think it's time again!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 26, 2010)

Good info. from the old posts:  *NYC*


----------



## wauhob3 (Apr 27, 2010)

Definitely a cab for two or people. Watch out your windows when landing particularilly on the left side of the plane its a great view. Then we bought a weekly pass at the subway to get all over usually the next day so it lasts the whole trip since teh first night we often walk to Times Square. Make sure you go to the Met and National History museum. You can pay as you wish so since we are usually in and out for a couple hours at a time we paid $5 a piece for each  visit. If your kids aren't museum kids then at the  minimum do the free highlights tour at the Met and they will find something of interest despite themselves. If they are museum kids then you'll probably spend more time at the Met. We go each time we go NYC and last time went to the Frick museum which is a nice smaller museum in a mansion. For a different fun experience do AccompliceNewYork.com . We have done both and it's a lot of fun and a unique experience. They may add one in San Francisco and we hope they do because we are going there next Spring Break. Visit the neighborhoods Chinatown and the Village at a minimum. We plan to explore more neighborhoods the next time.

We will be there in NYC the week before you. We haven't gone in the summer before always spring break so I'm interested to see what type of summer activities others come up with. There's supposed to theatre in the park but I don't knowwhen it begins. We generally see several plays or musicals in the week we are there but that gets pricey.


----------



## JLarg (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips.  Good ideas.  I have been to the city once, by myself, but it was more of a business trip.  So, I am trying to get a good week planned for the family.  I like to have some loose itinerary set before we leave, so we can have an idea of what we are going to do, and when.  Thanks again, and keep them coming.  I am making a nice list.


----------



## JLarg (Apr 27, 2010)

Any advice about Central Park?  I understand it is in walking distance of the MC?? (If wrong, let me know)  Is there a site that gives the daily activities at the park?


----------



## Laurie (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes Central Park is within close walking distance - in fact our MC apt had a Central Park view out the window, which we asked for, and they did honor the request. Look up the resort at RCI and click on the map, and you can enlarge, or contract to view the whole of Manhattan to see relative locations. Sorry, don't know who publishes activities there.

Another idea - laser show at the Planetarium.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Apr 27, 2010)

*Our Town.*




JLarg said:


> Seriously, my family (wife, 15 yr old, 10 yr old) will be at the Manhattan Club June 18-25.


Our Town is playing at the Barrow Street Theatre at least through June 27, 2010. 

Great show. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## wackymother (Apr 27, 2010)

Shakespeare in the Park begins June 9. They're doing The Winter's Tale and The Merchant of Venice. Al Pacino will be in the Merchant! Getting tickets is a little hairy--read the directions on the site. 

http://www.publictheater.org/content/view/126/219/


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Apr 27, 2010)

*"Old School" Food in NYC*

Try a few "old school" restaurants, assuming they haven't been run out of town recently by Donald Trump or the investment bankers:

Heidelberg Restaurant on 2nd Ave between 85th & 86th.  German dinner such as pork shank the size of your head or a killer jaegerschnitzel.  A last bastion of the German neighborhood of Yorkville, replaced by high rent condos.

Manganaro's on 9th Ave between 37th & 38th.  Old school Italian lunch, like homemade lasagna or spaghetti and meat balls.  The kids will love it.

Eisenberg's Sandwich on 5th Ave between 22nd & 23rd, near the Flatiron Building.  Old school working man's lunch, such as tuna salad or BLT served with a Lime Rickey or Egg Cream.  Something completely different for the kids, the anti-McDonalds.  They might as well be on Mars.

Le Veau d'Or on 60th near Lex.  This place is like Paris in 1948.  There's nothing like this left in the US.


----------



## Fredm (Apr 27, 2010)

*Don't forget Brooklyn*

A Brooklyn boy making a pitch for the neighborhood of my youth.

Lexington Avenue subway to Borough Hall (first stop leaving Manhattan). Or, walk across the Brooklyn Bridge. A GREAT view walk. In fact, the best views to be had in NY.

Stroll historic Brooklyn Heights, and The Promenade overlooking the downtown skyline, and East River bridges.  
This entire area is the site of Revolutionary War battles, and contains some of the oldest residences in New York. Most date to the early and mid 1800's. A few pre-1800.

Atlantic Avenue is a Middle East food lover paradise.

"Queen" is remarkable Italian food. Court Street, 1 block off Atlantic Ave.

Very good deli at Junior's. The bakery is awesome. Corner of Flatbush Avenue Extension and Dekalb.

Google "Brooklyn Heights" for lots of good info and street maps.

Enjoy NY!


----------



## Helene4 (Apr 27, 2010)

"In the Heights" is a very special Broadway show.  
The King Tut Exhibit is at the Discovery theater on 44th street until August. It hasn't been here for 30 years. 
DO NOT order 1 sandwich per person at either Katz' or Carnagie Deli unless you haven't eaten for 2 years or if you intend to have leftovers to put into your MC fridge.
Take the open top tour busses, both the uptown and the downtown lines. 
Go early to the TKTS office in Times Square to get the best seats for 1/2 priced shows.
Good eats around Broadway: Becco's on 46th (restaurant Row) make a reservation. all bottles of wine $25 but a little noisy. Left Bank Cafe 42nd betwen 9th and 10th.
Scarlotta's (can't remember the street).
Have fun


----------



## chris5 (Apr 27, 2010)

Fredm said:


> A Brooklyn boy making a pitch for the neighborhood of my youth.
> 
> Lexington Avenue subway to Borough Hall (first stop leaving Manhattan). Or, walk across the Brooklyn Bridge. A GREAT view walk. In fact, the best views to be had in NY.
> 
> ...



I'm another Brooklyn guy from Red Hook and Cobble Hill, with family still in the nab and I get up there a few times during the year. 

I remember "Queen" when it was mainly a pizzeria with a small attached restaurant to it.  It's now mainly a restaurant and the food is quite good. I last ate there two years ago and my sister goes there frequently. However, if you want good pizza not far from Queen try Lucali in Carroll Gardens: http://nymag.com/listings/restaurant/lucali/

Junior's, once well known for its overrated cheese cake, is not the type of place many would visit these days because of this: http://www.nydailynews.com/ny_local...juniors_mousecake_photo_leaves_bad_taste.html

In Cobble Hill and Boerum Hill, many trendy restaurants have emerged in my old neighborhood the last decade or so.  Smith Street, between Atlantic and Butler Street, is now known as Restaurant Row.  The cusine is all over the map; however, about the best omlettes and pancakes for breakfeast can be found at a place named Cafe LuLuc on Smith Street near Baltic Street, near my old Junior HS #6.  Also, on Atlantic Ave in Boerum Hill is a great southern style/New Orleans cuisine place called Stan's Place -- fabulous food.

Enjoy.


----------



## Fredm (Apr 27, 2010)

chris5 said:


> I'm another Brooklyn guy from Red Hook and Cobble Hill, with family still in the nab and I get up there a few times during the year.
> 
> I remember "Queen" when it was mainly a pizzeria with a small attached restaurant to it.  It's now mainly a restaurant and the food is quite good. I last ate there two years ago and my sister goes there frequently. However, if you want good pizza not far from Queen try Lucali in Carroll Gardens: http://nymag.com/listings/restaurant/lucali/
> 
> ...



Hey Chris.

You really are from my old neighborhood. Grew up on Warren Street between Clinton and Henry. Moved to CA in the 70's before Cobble Hill was gentrified.  My family lived there until they passed on about 8 years ago. Have not been back since.

I lived on Amity, between Clinton and Court, for a few years after returning from Nam.
The bar on the corner of Amity and Court, Cousins, is run by a few guys I grew up with. We were all 'cousins'.

Don't know if the Court Pastry Shop on Court between Kane and DeGraw is still there (just off DeGraw) , but I still crave their homemade Italian Ice and Canolli. Fabulous!


----------



## SherryS (Apr 28, 2010)

You might want to check out the 48 hr. double decker bus tours for your family  We used www.newyorksightseeing.com and thought it was a good value. Buy online ahead of time for best price.  Especially liked the included night tour.
We also used www.restaurant.com coupons each evening.  Promo "MEAL" right now gives you a $25 cert. for $2.


----------



## chris5 (Apr 28, 2010)

Fredm said:


> Hey Chris.
> 
> You really are from my old neighborhood. Grew up on Warren Street between Clinton and Henry. Moved to CA in the 70's before Cobble Hill was gentrified.  My family lived there until they passed on about 8 years ago. Have not been back since.
> 
> ...




Yep, I'm really from the area, and probably ran into you. I knew a few guys who lived on Warren between Henry and Hicks, but a large portion of the stretch of buildings on Warren between Henry and Clinton was owned by one Irish family -- I happen to know a relative of that family and the son of the painter who did most of the painting work for the buildings.  Also, one side of Warren Street between Clinton and Henry, previously consisted of grounds of an old Church which were razed in the 1960's to make room for Cobble Hill Park, across from Verandah Place.  

I went to PS 13 and 29, JHS # 6 and John Jay HS.  I lived between Kane and Degraw at Strong Place from 1962-1973, and then left the area for Upstate NY and later Greenwhich Village (attending NYU Law School) and then the DC area.  

If you didn't go to the public schools, I bet you went to St. Paul or St. Peters parochial schools.

Cobble Hill has been gentrified at least several times from the 1960's.  BTW, Norah Jones, the Grammy award-winning singer, now lives on Amity Street near Henry.


----------



## Fredm (Apr 28, 2010)

chris5 said:


> Yep, I'm really from the area, and probably ran into you. I knew a few guys who lived on Warren between Henry and Hicks, but a large portion of the stretch of buildings on Warren between Henry and Clinton was owned by one Irish family -- I happen to know a relative of that family and the son of the painter who did most of the painting work for the buildings.  Also, one side of Warren Street between Clinton and Henry, previously consisted of grounds of an old Church which were razed in the 1960's to make room for Cobble Hill Park, across from Verandah Place.
> 
> I went to PS 13 and 29, JHS # 6 and John Jay HS.  I lived between Kane and Degraw at Strong Place from 1962-1973, and then left the area for Upstate NY and later Greenwhich Village (attending NYU Law School) and then the DC area.
> 
> ...



Yep! Went to St Paul's. Graduated in '59. I was born at St. Peter's Hospital on Warren and Henry. Now part of Long Island Collage Hospital. Went to St. John's Prep.

The old church that was on Clinton between Verandah Place and Congress Street was our "haunted house". It later became Cobble Hill Park. My grandmother (father's mother) lived on the corner of Congress and Clinton. She would always look out her window and bust me!

We played softball and stick ball at PS 29's school yard.

I had a girlfriend girl who lived on Strong Place. 

There were a few Irish families that lived on Warren. The McMahon's are the Irish family I remember most. They had a lot of kids. 

Oh, I know Cobble Hill has been gentrified several times. Last time I was back was 8 years ago. At one time we had four relatives living on the block.
I remember my father telling that he refused to buy houses on Warren Street for $7,000 in the early 40's.  So we rented at 196 Warren, and later at 192 Warren.
My grandmother (mother's side) bought 188 Warren. We owned it later. That is where my parents lived the rest of their life.

Sorry to all for hijacking the thread. Nostalgia.


----------



## JLarg (Apr 28, 2010)

Great stuff, guys, keep it coming.  Thanks a million.


----------



## chris5 (Apr 28, 2010)

Fredm said:


> Yep! Went to St Paul's. Graduated in '59. I was born at St. Peter's Hospital on Warren and Henry. Now part of Long Island Collage Hospital. Went to St. John's Prep.
> 
> The old church that was on Clinton between Verandah Place and Congress Street was our "haunted house". It later became Cobble Hill Park. My grandmother (father's mother) lived on the corner of Congress and Clinton. She would always look out her window and bust me!
> 
> ...



Well, you're a bit older than me if you graduated from St. Paul's in 1959; I graduated from 6's in the 8th grade in 1967.  My sister attends the St. Paul's Church and, as you probably know, St. Peter's went out of existence and merged parishes with St. Pauls.

I played in the Haunted House. I just realized I was confusing your Warren Street with Congress Street. Oh well, I knew the Ajami's on your stretch of Warren Street and Spike Lee (yes the famous one, then known as "Spikey" lived on your street for a while).  I went to 29's and 6's with John Blevins who lived on Warren Street as well. And Bill's Candy Store was on the corner of Henry and Warren. I played softball and stickball at 29's and basketball at Congress Park near the BQE.

Based upon your posts, we were late comers to the neighborhood.  We came from Columbia Street in 1958-59; moved to Strong Place around 1960 and my father did have the great luck and foresight to buy the building I grew up in for most of my years.  

There were a few guys who I knew went to Nam from the neighborhood. Here's one guy who I knew and re-connected via email and his Nam story is recounted here: http://www.thenation.com/doc/20050509/davis.  He now lives on Staten Island and is a writer.

Yeah sorry about the thread hijack.

Chris


----------



## SBK (Apr 28, 2010)

This is what a community should be!


----------



## radmoo (Apr 28, 2010)

denverbob said:


> You are in for a treat. It is a great place to visit and explore. As I recall, my wife and I took the train into NYC from LaGuardia, but with 4 a cab might be as cheap. The subway system in the city is amazing, efficient, and cheap. Use it whenever you can.
> 
> And be prepared to WALK! We spent 6 days in NYC over spring break a few years ago and figured we walked 60 miles (you may not need the workout center). We are fast walkers, but noticed that most New Yorkers are even faster.
> 
> ...



I'm a born and bred NYer, raised in Queens.

There is no train from LGA to midtown.  The train goes from JFK into the city.  When NYer's say "the city," they mean Manhattan!
Also, Staten Island Ferry is not free.  It's not $$$ like the Circle Line tours, but definitely not free.

Bring comfy shoes, more than one pair.  And take time to enjoy the sites, which includes the people.  Go to Rockefeller Center and see how many languages you can hear within the crowds.    Visit an Upper West Side Cafe, don't spend too much time in Times Square other than waiting on line at Tickets.  The wait at Empire State Bldg can be VERY long.  So try for first thing in the AM or later in the day.  In June they should stay open quite late.  Also, if you want to visit Statue of liberty, ask concierge to make a reservation.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 28, 2010)

radmoo said:


> Also, Staten Island Ferry is not free.  It's not $$$ like the Circle Line tours, but definitely not free.



The Staten Island Ferry cost money years ago, like up until the mid-1990s, but then they made it free. It is free now.

Also, Times Square is different than it used to be, if you haven't been to NYC in a while. They closed off a couple of blocks of the street and now there is a pedestrian pavilion, right in the street. This seems weird if you were used to the traffic coming down Broadway! But now there are all kinds of people and tourists walking around and there are even places to sit and chat. The area is even more brightly lit than it used to be and it's like daytime there all night long.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the ferry update.  I know that Times Square is different but I still think that there are better places to spend ones time if you're not doing theater.  
If you've got free time on Sat, the Farmer's Market at Union Square is definitely worth a visit.


----------



## SherryS (Apr 29, 2010)

If you want to go up into The Statue of Liberty and climb to the crown, you must make reservations ahead of time.  We used the website  http://www.statueoflibertytickets.com/   They are probably sold out for a lot of the summer already!


----------



## wackymother (Apr 29, 2010)

One thing I WOULDN'T do is that "New York Experience" ride (Sky View Ride? Sky View Experience? Can't remember the exact name.) at the Empire State Building. 

It's one of those rides where they project a picture on the screen and the seats bounce around so you feel like you're riding in a cab going over potholes, crashing in a helicopter, stuff like that. I took one of my kids to do it years ago, and it was a complete rip-off--you wait and wait in line, the ride is about 10 minutes, the film is dated and cheesy-looking, and it's hugely expensive. Just a big "soak the tourists" thing. Save your money and do something fun.


----------



## Fredm (Apr 29, 2010)

chris5 said:


> Well, you're a bit older than me if you graduated from St. Paul's in 1959; I graduated from 6's in the 8th grade in 1967.  My sister attends the St. Paul's Church and, as you probably know, St. Peter's went out of existence and merged parishes with St. Pauls.
> 
> I played in the Haunted House. I just realized I was confusing your Warren Street with Congress Street. Oh well, I knew the Ajami's on your stretch of Warren Street and Spike Lee (yes the famous one, then known as "Spikey" lived on your street for a while).  I went to 29's and 6's with John Blevins who lived on Warren Street as well. And Bill's Candy Store was on the corner of Henry and Warren. I played softball and stickball at 29's and basketball at Congress Park near the BQE.
> 
> ...



One more back at ya!

Bill's candy store was Jack & Bill's. They bought from a guy named Hymie who owned it before.

The wall across the street was used every day to play donkey and box ball. 

Lou Ajamy was a good friend (I say "was" because we have not been in touch for many years). Great guy. His family lived on Clinton between Amity and Pacific. In fact, Lou met his wife, Karen, at my wedding. Karen is my first wife's cousin.

The thing I remember most about Columbia Street  in the early 50's was the slaughter house.  My mother and grandmother would get fresh chickens there. Have them plucked and trimmed for dinner.
 No supermarkets at the time. A & P opened on Atlantic Avenue about 1950, but the neighborhood stands and butcher were better, except for watermelon. Bought those off a watermelon truck. The "watermelon man" would cut a small wedge from the melon, so you could taste it first, to see if it was sweet enough.
The first time I asked a Safeway produce guy in California if I could taste the melon he looked at me as if I came from Mars. Oh well.

Lots of colorful characters walked those streets. Stories most would find hard to believe. But, I will share a couple of pool shooting stories.

Court Street had several pool halls. Remnants from Prohibition when guys did not hang out in bars. One in particular was John's Billiard Parlor. Located upstairs on Court between DeGraw and President Sts. The owner was called "John the House", because the house had a standing bet on straight pool to all comers. 
John the House never lost.  That is not what is remarkable. John only had one arm! A one arm pool shooter! 
There were only 3 people John the House would not play.

During Prohibition, Coca Cola marketed heavily in pool halls. They had a ringer who toured the pool halls of NY called the "Masked Marvel". Coca Cola would pay a purse to anyone who could beat him at straight pool. He was masked because he did not want anyone to know who he was. It would ruin his chances of hustling pool on his own.
The Masked Marvel was my father. He, Jimmie Greenleaf, and New York Fats (Rudy Wanderone), are part of billiards lore. John would not shoot against these three. Jimmie became a World Billiards Champion. Rudy and my father thought he was crazy. Ruined his chances to play for money. Rudy later became well known in the movie "The Hustler"(by the name of Minnesota Fats). Fats was played by Jackie Gleason. I hear tell that Gleason did a great job of playing Rudy Wanderone.


----------



## chris5 (Apr 29, 2010)

Fredm said:


> One more back at ya!
> 
> Bill's candy store was Jack & Bill's. They bought from a guy named Hymie who owned it before.
> 
> ...



Like they use to say, during the beginning scenes of that old TV series "there are eight million stories in the naked city" -- you stated one of them.

I knew George and Sal Ajami, my ages, who lived on Warren Street, not too far from a guy name D'Oca, who was hung out with my brother.  We're at least 7-8 years younger than you but D'Oca, also known as "Doc", should be closer to your age.

Funny you mentioned pool.  I worked counter at Patty's pool hall on Court Street near Butler next to the old Lido Movie (now the Cobble Hill Cinema) for several months in the late 60's; a common visitor there was local guy Ray Sharkey, the actor who lived a tragic life, who was actually a good shooter.  "Willie Pep," about the best player in the area would hang out once in a while, in the hall. Pep was ambidexterious and could run 100 balls straight left or right handed. He was also a pigeon guy.


----------



## Glynda (Apr 29, 2010)

*Go see*

Go see Wicked on Broadway!  I still love good ole Smith & Wollensky's crab appetizer and rib eye steak. Big enough to share!

Having sipped my coffee while watching The Today Show for many years, I enjoyed wandering over to the Radio City area to see a taping early one morning.


----------



## geoand (Apr 29, 2010)

SherryS said:


> If you want to go up into The Statue of Liberty and climb to the crown, you must make reservations ahead of time.  We used the website  http://www.statueoflibertytickets.com/   They are probably sold out for a lot of the summer already!



Tell us what the climb to the crown was like.  Is it as strenuous as they make it out to be?  I am interested in doing this.  Physically, I am able to do 4.5 miles on treadmill in an hour and can continue beyond the hour.


----------



## bjones9942 (Apr 29, 2010)

The climb to the top of the statue is crazy.  The steps get progressively smaller (in both width and length) as you climb!


** love the stories of Brooklyn.  As I said in one of my earlier posts, Christina's [in Greenpoint] is one of my favorite restaurants.  Brooklyn has a whole different vibe from the other boroughs.


----------



## esk444 (Apr 29, 2010)

You should check out Goldstar.com for discounted tickets to shows, tours, events, etc.  A couple a weeks before you go, they should have lots of stuff for when you will be there.


----------



## SherryS (Apr 29, 2010)

GEOAND:    We did not think the climb to the crown of Statue of Liberty was that strenuous.  That being said, it was more claustrophobic and warm than overly strenuous.  Just take it easy and let others who want to walk quickly go ahead of you.(We are over 60, but in decent shape!)  They do make you lock EVERYTHING in a locker before your climb, nothing at all in pockets, only camera and glasses allowed.  We think that they don't want any repeat of the terrible graffiti problem that was in the statue previoiusly.  The view was wonderful and well worth planning way ahead to be able to do this.


----------



## Fredm (Apr 30, 2010)

chris5 said:


> Like they use to say, during the beginning scenes of that old TV series "there are eight million stories in the naked city" -- you stated one of them.
> 
> I knew George and Sal Ajami, my ages, who lived on Warren Street, not too far from a guy name D'Oca, who was hung out with my brother.  We're at least 7-8 years younger than you but D'Oca, also known as "Doc", should be closer to your age.
> 
> Funny you mentioned pool.  I worked counter at Patty's pool hall on Court Street near Butler next to the old Lido Movie (now the Cobble Hill Cinema) for several months in the late 60's; a common visitor there was local guy Ray Sharkey, the actor who lived a tragic life, who was actually a good shooter.  "Willie Pep," about the best player in the area would hang out once in a while, in the hall. Pep was ambidexterious and could run 100 balls straight left or right handed. He was also a pigeon guy.



George Ajamy is Lou's younger brother. Last I saw him, he was a teenager.

Doc is Bob D'Oca. I have a few years on him. Bob has two older sisters, Barbara and Carol. Their parents, Mary and Frank, were close friends of my mom and dad. Lived directly across the street from us. He knows me as Freddie Mezz.

I shot at Paddy's just a few times in 60's. They were the first to bring in the new Brunswick tables if I recall correctly. Hard to get used to them when they were new. Cushions were too fast, or maybe it was the color of the felt?  I played mostly at the SYMA Club on Atlantic Avenue, upstairs next to the Near East Bakery.  

Good chatting  with you!


----------



## heathpack (Apr 30, 2010)

Great sights:
1.  Central Park Zoo
2.  Metropolitian Museum of Art
3.  American Museum of Natural History
4.  Ellis Island

Great Walking/Shopping/Eating Neighborhoods:
1.  Chinatown/Little Italy
2.  SoHo
3.  Greenwich Village
4.  South Street Seaport

Happenings/Events:  Get a TimeOut NY magazine when you arrive.  It will list all kinds of interesting shows, events, festivals, etc that are taking place while you are there.

H


----------



## geoand (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info SherryS.  We will definitely make reservations.  Another question about the climb.  Are people coming down the same set of stairs that people are using to go up?


----------



## SherryS (Apr 30, 2010)

geoand said:


> Thanks for the info SherryS.  We will definitely make reservations.  Another question about the climb.  Are people coming down the same set of stairs that people are using to go up?



You are given a timeframe for your trip up to the crown.  The last set of steps is close quarters and so you are escorted up and then down this set of steps before the next group is allowed up.  This last set of steps is blocked from the next group.  Seems to work!


----------



## paluamalia (May 2, 2010)

*Central Park*

We visited CP last June and had a great time...here is the website:


http://www.centralparknyc.org/

They do daily walking tours (free)..you will only be able to see about 1/3 of the park in one day.  The website above has maps, etc.  Central Park is enormous....I'm not sure where the Manhatten Club is, we stayed at the Sheraton.  We took the train in from Stamford, CT to Grand Central then a cab to the Sheraton.  We were just 2 people.  We did everything else on foot.  

Have a great time....it is the most wonderful city in the world.....


----------



## Karen G (May 2, 2010)

paluamalia said:


> .I'm not sure where the Manhatten Club is, we stayed at the Sheraton.



Here's where Manhattan Club is in relation to Central Park. This picture was taken from the second floor sales office looking up 7th Avenue toward Central Park. The trees are in Central Park.  Carnegie Hall is the brick building on the right.


----------



## denverbob (May 2, 2010)

radmoo said:


> I'm a born and bred NYer, raised in Queens.
> 
> There is no train from LGA to midtown.  The train goes from JFK into the city.  When NYer's say "the city," they mean Manhattan!
> Also, Staten Island Ferry is not free.  It's not $$$ like the Circle Line tours, but definitely not free.



I asked my wife, and she also remembered the ferry being free (it was several years ago), so then I checked Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Staten_Island_Ferry) and read the following:

The Staten Island Ferry is a passenger ferry service operated by the New York City Department of Transportation that runs between Manhattan Island and Staten Island. The ferry departs Manhattan from South Ferry, near Whitehall Circle, at the southernmost tip of Manhattan near Battery Park. On Staten Island, the ferry arrives and departs from St. George Ferry Terminal on Richmond Terrace, near Richmond County Borough Hall and Richmond County Supreme Court.

The five mile journey takes about 25 minutes each way. The ferry is now *free of charge*, though riders must disembark at each terminal and reenter through the terminal building for a round trip to comply with Coast Guard regulations regarding vessel capacity and the placeholding optical turnstiles at both terminals.[1] Bicycles may also be taken on the lowest deck of the ferry without charge. In the past, ferries were equipped for vehicle transport, at a charge of $3 per automobile; however, vehicles have not been allowed on the ferry since the September 11, 2001 attacks.

Ooops for the LGA train comment- we actually did fly in to JFK.


----------



## Karen G (May 2, 2010)

denverbob said:


> The five mile journey takes about 25 minutes each way. The ferry is now *free of charge*, though riders must disembark at each terminal and reenter through the terminal building for a round trip to comply with Coast Guard regulations


I can confirm that it was definitely free when we rode it in March. It was interesting that on the return trip we were escorted by an armed Coast Guard boat.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Aug 12, 2010)

*There Is Still Time To Catch Our Town.   (Through 9-12-2010.)*




AwayWeGo said:


> Our Town is playing at the Barrow Street Theatre at least through June 27, 2010.
> 
> Great show.


Our Town at the Barrow Street Theatre, NYC, is closing September 12, 2010. 

We loved it when we saw it last year.  A memorable performance.  

Click here for a review by Terry Teachout.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## billymach4 (Aug 12, 2010)

SherryS said:


> If you want to go up into The Statue of Liberty and climb to the crown, you must make reservations ahead of time.  We used the website  http://www.statueoflibertytickets.com/   They are probably sold out for a lot of the summer already!



WHAT? You need to make a reservation to go up into the crown? This just boggles my mind!

I remember as a kid on school trips going up the spiral staircase to visit the crown. 

In those days nobody needed a stinkin reservation!

What is this nonsense reservation thing!


----------



## gipmeister (Aug 26, 2010)

*Statue of Liberty security*

the security for the statue is intense. After you get your tickets, you have to go thru airport-like scanners to get on the ferry. I was coming in from the NJ side on the ferry in Liberty St. Park that shuttles between the park, Ellis Isl, and Liberty Isl (where the big lady lives).  It can be a hell of a wait, so avoid weekends, holidays, etc.


----------



## legalfee (Aug 26, 2010)

OK if you only do one thing in NYC do the Greenwich Village walking and tasting tour or the Chelsea Market tour. We did the Greenwich tour with native New Yorkers and they saw a lot they didn't know about and had the best canolies they had ever eaten. I've recommended this tour to other folks and they were delighted. Garantee you'll have a great time. Of course the Broadway shows are good also.

http://www.foodsofny.com/


----------

